# Who wants this? I do, I do



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/128915608057395680/


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Totally adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I LOVE it! I saw this before. The only thing that has kept me from knitting and wearing this is the fact that I am SUPER clumsy!!!! I can picture myself bending over to pick something up and impaling myself.

For people that have their "act together" this would be super cool!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I LOVE it! I saw this before. The only thing that has kept me from knitting and wearing this is the fact that I am SUPER clumsy!!!! I can picture myself bending over to pick something up and impaling myself.
> 
> For people that have their "act together" this would be super cool!


That wouldn't be me either.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It would be easy to make but I would end up jerking on it or some such thing!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

and break a needle tip no thanks


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Yarnspirations had a cute pair of knitting earrings a few days ago on-line.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glue the knitting to the needles on the backside.... but I think I would have to put a clasp on it to have the length I want.... cute... but family would laugh at me big time.....


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

That is great...very creative.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I must make one to wear to my knitting retreat next month.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I am gonna make one, na, na, na, and I am gonna wear it, na, na, na, na,na, and if I get impaled on it, I get to stay home from work, na, na ,na, na...I have to have a severe injury, illness, or be cruising for my own coffin to take a day off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I am gonna make one, na, na, na, and I am gonna wear it, na, na, na, na,na, and if I get impaled on it, I get to stay home from work, na, na ,na, na...I have to have a severe injury, illness, or be cruising for my own coffin to take a day off.


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glue the knitting to the needles on the backside.... but I think I would have to put a clasp on it to have the length I want.... cute... but family would laugh at me big time.....


Mine too Dreamweaver. In front of my face and then behind my back


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful colour,but not my style. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd probably stab myself!!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not going to willingly turn myself into a cat toy.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

What a great idea! Hmmmm, gift for secret knitting buddy?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Cute idea.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I like this idea and I'll have to do it with one of my lesser used needles. It won't be the first time I've worn needles, either. When I worked for a different college my daughter would drive us in every morning, which gave me time to knit in the car. More than once I'd change needle sizes, drape the no longer needed needle around my neck to put away later and forget about it until someone complimented me on my new jewelry. I stopped doing this the night I realized that I'd worn one to bed.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Make your own..easy project


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/128915608057395680/


Golly that's cute! How do you go about getting it?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

mousepotato said:


> I like this idea and I'll have to do it with one of my lesser used needles. It won't be the first time I've worn needles, either. When I worked for a different college my daughter would drive us in every morning, which gave me time to knit in the car. More than once I'd change needle sizes, drape the no longer needed needle around my neck to put away later and forget about it until someone complimented me on my new jewelry. I stopped doing this the night I realized that I'd worn one to bed.


LOL!!!


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

How does it go on & off the neck--over the head?, a clasp on the back?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

talk about creativity...this is wonderful...i really would like one!
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

talk about creativity...this is wonderful...i really would like one!
Blessings


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

It's available at http://www.etsy.com/listing/1689043...=jewelry_mid&gclid=CNnn9svtm7sCFTRo7AodjVgA_A


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I am gonna make one, na, na, na, and I am gonna wear it, na, na, na, na,na, and if I get impaled on it, I get to stay home from work, na, na ,na, na...I have to have a severe injury, illness, or be cruising for my own coffin to take a day off.


That's the spirit! Hey somehow a pair of cute point protectors (stitch holders) would help.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This is really cute.....I too would have to glue the whole thing together....and that would be Ok.....I just love whimsical ideas like this....it it just me or is whimsy harder to access these days....
julie


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I LOVE it! I saw this before. The only thing that has kept me from knitting and wearing this is the fact that I am SUPER clumsy!!!! I can picture myself bending over to pick something up and impaling myself.
> 
> For people that have their "act together" this would be super cool!


Why not superglue tiny little point protectors or a pretty little bead on the tips? I would also touch a small dot of superglue where the needles cross (behind the knitting). The cord needs to be long enough to go around your head or have someone who makes jewelry cut the cord and put a clasp on it. I love it and might have to make one for myself. BTW, I make jewelry and my avatar is an example


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> I like this idea and I'll have to do it with one of my lesser used needles. It won't be the first time I've worn needles, either. When I worked for a different college my daughter would drive us in every morning, which gave me time to knit in the car. More than once I'd change needle sizes, drape the no longer needed needle around my neck to put away later and forget about it until someone complimented me on my new jewelry. I stopped doing this the night I realized that I'd worn one to bed.


Funny. I have not thought of that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love it and pinned it!!... I think you would have to either cut the cord and put a clasp on it or find a way to put the stitches on a lifeline everytime you took it off... 
This would be a fun project to use the needles we don't use anymore.. like those sets sold for less than $10.00 on ebay


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dianes1717 said:


> Why not superglue tiny little point protectors or a pretty little bead on the tips? I would also touch a small dot of superglue where the needles cross (behind the knitting). The cord needs to be long enough to go around your head or have someone who makes jewelry cut the cord and put a clasp on it. I love it and might have to make one for myself. BTW, I make jewelry and my avatar is an example


Your avatar is beautiful.. I have admired it before!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL! I might have the guts to wear it. )


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> LOL!!!


Trust me, no one thought anything was odd about it at work, and DH himself didn't notice it until I realized I was still wearing, jammies and all when I went to turn off the lights. It's amazing how quickly needles become body temperature.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I LOVE it! I saw this before. The only thing that has kept me from knitting and wearing this is the fact that I am SUPER clumsy!!!! I can picture myself bending over to pick something up and impaling myself.
> 
> For people that have their "act together" this would be super cool!


I'm definitely with Amy on this one.

Hazel


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love it. I'm wondering how it stays closed too. Maybe loop the plastic through a clasp in the back?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

mousepotato said:


> Trust me, no one thought anything was odd about it at work, and DH himself didn't notice it until I realized I was still wearing, jammies and all when I went to turn off the lights. It's amazing how quickly needles become body temperature.


ROFL!!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

lolz


Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I LOVE it! I saw this before. The only thing that has kept me from knitting and wearing this is the fact that I am SUPER clumsy!!!! I can picture myself bending over to pick something up and impaling myself.
> 
> For people that have their "act together" this would be super cool!


That is me also


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

looks lovely but not very practical


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love it. I could do it. I will soon have some left over silk yarn with which I could do it . I know where there is a bead store that will show me how to make a clasp in the back. I will have to wear it myself because I am the only person I know who knits. I need to get out more. :|


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would impale myself without fail!!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Me, too! Adorable!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I would probably stick the needle points into myself. That just might be taking knitting a bit far.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glue the knitting to the needles on the backside.... but I think I would have to put a clasp on it to have the length I want.... cute... but family would laugh at me big time.....


... but you gotta admit, it makes a statement.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Different but no thankyou


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

absolutely love it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------

